# Heater problems



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

My heaters are constantly blowing hot when they are turned on. I have the dash off at the mo and I have had a look over all the servo's etc and cant seem to get the problem sorted.

Has anyone else had this problem or similar?

I would like to sort it out befor I put the dash an interior back in next week.

Baz


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Is it constantly or over 19 degrees even if the aircon is turned on?

Because my heater just cooled on 18 degrees, when I had 19 or more it blowed hot air.
On my car was it the rubber tube that sucks air behind the dash.
It was not connected... If thats not your problem maybe its the thing that the tube is connected to?


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Basically it runs hot all the time, doesnt matter what temp its set too.

Ive got the dash out and Ive had a play with what I can see which I think is every part of the system with no joy.

So come on guys Im sure theres more of you out there who have had problems.

Baz


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

mines doing the same on my R32 

i find that sometimes if i put it on 32 deg then back to 18 its luke warm, but i am yet to have cold air, 

i have to drive along with the windows down all the time (however the Blitz system makes up for that lol)

I think it must be the motor which operates the temp which is on the way out, however i dont have a clue where to look for it!


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

Bolle said:


> Is it constantly or over 19 degrees even if the aircon is turned on?
> 
> Because my heater just cooled on 18 degrees, when I had 19 or more it blowed hot air.
> On my car was it the rubber tube that sucks air behind the dash.
> It was not connected... If thats not your problem maybe its the thing that the tube is connected to?



I have the exact same problem on my 34, cool on 18deg, but anything above blows hot air.

What exact tube was disconnected, where is it located, is it just behind the heater controls?


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

if you look at the centre console you will see by your left leg there is a small vent , behind that vent is a tube with a sensor, 

if you take off the trim around the guages and radio you will see it, thats the sensor to change, its gone on mine too!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

About that tube for the sensor, TBO I dont think that realy matters if its connected to the vent or not.

It will just chanel the air more/better to the sensor.

But how about if the temp sensor breaks! Does anyone no if it will just blow hot or get stuck on hot?

Could it possibly be a servo/motor that would control the division of the hot and cold air?


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

best way to check if its the sensor, is to keep pressing the AMB button, you will soon tell,

mine said it was 6.5 deg and i was baking where the heater was hot


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

GouldyGTR said:


> if you look at the centre console you will see by your left leg there is a small vent , behind that vent is a tube with a sensor,
> 
> if you take off the trim around the guages and radio you will see it, thats the sensor to change, its gone on mine too!


So is it that i need a new sensor, or does it just need connecting(like said above)?

@P3RV3RT, you obviosly havnt got this sorted either? Mine still blows cool air but only on the lowest setting(18deg), so its either cold or hot, no in between.


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

not sure have a look when you take it apart, if its not connected, thats your problem maybe

if not then the sensor is duff


----------



## heller44 (Jan 1, 2007)

p3rv3rt, I am not sure what system the 33 uses for the climate control, but if it is like the 32 setup have a look here for what a few of us had to do to fix ours with the same fault.

R32 Airconditioning Not Working - Skylines Australia

might say airconditioning, but it controls the mixing vane for hot and cold airflow.

james.


----------



## SEGTR (Nov 12, 2005)

I found this somewhere when mine played up



> How To.. Perform An A/C Diagnostic Test R33
> Enter the diagnostic mode by pressing the OFF button for five seconds within ten seconds of turning the ignition on.
> 
> *Sensor check*
> ...


Hope that helps

Steve


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I've got a sensor if anyones interested


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Right, the link and other post about the diagnostics will hopefully help.

I havnt had the time to do anythink about fixing the heaters yet but will have a go soon.

Will let everyone no when I do.

Baz


----------

